# Ride Strapper Keeper?



## B4SnowP (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't heard much about them... I was actually interested in the ride insano for the dual boa system but had also heard some hit or miss reviews. I ended up going with a pair of vans aura's. They have an upper and lower focused boa system which is nice. I'm worried about the stiffness of the boot though. They seem a little soft and I'm an all mountain rider so I'm hoping they don't soften up to much. Is there anything else you're looking at?


----------



## lukewalker27 (Nov 17, 2010)

i have been looking at all sorta kinds of boots im looking around 125$ ive been looking at last years models because they are cheaper but i am open for any kind of suggestion im a park rider but i also like to ride powder any suggestions would help


----------



## B4SnowP (Nov 15, 2010)

Luke,
where do you live? I was at REI a few days ago, and tried on a boot made by thirtytwo. They actually make pretty decent boots in the price range your looking at. The model I tried on was the STW. It has a one boa system so the boa will tighten both upper and lower zones, which turns some people away. But I felt the boot was extremely comfortable and on the softer side. If you're a park and powder type of rider, I would check them out. The reason I didn't go with those was because they were a little too soft for my liking and they don't have an articulated cuff which was something I liked. But for the money it seems like a good boot and it's gotten decent reviews from what I've found online. Here's a link: thirtytwo STW Boa Snowboard Boots - 2010/2011 at REI.com It costs a little more than your budget but it's worth checking out. Other options would be to look at some of last years models. Let me know what you go with.


----------

